# [SOLVED] Cannot access libraries on external SSD after installing Monterey :/ (Kontakt and Spitfire)



## mgaewsj (Apr 10, 2022)

I upgraded to MontereyOS and now I cannot access libraries on my external disk.
It looks it's some kind of access permission issue, but I could not find too much on the web about it.
The External SSD and its libraries have read/write permissions enabled and I can easily access them, create and delete files etc.

I have issues with both Kontakt and Spitfire libraries.
I am attaching a few screenshots to show what's happening.
In the Files Tab in Kontakt there's no '+' (plus) close to the external disk name. In the Library Tab nothing happens when I click on Browse.
The Spitfire player shows the usual "Error #3" dialog.

However if I launch Native Access and the Spitfire App everything looks fine (no need to Repair or Locate).

btw I am having the same problem both from Studio One and from Logic Pro.

Any help?


----------



## davidson (Apr 10, 2022)

Silly question, but have you hit refresh in the kontakt file browser?

How do they look in disk utility? What are they formatted in?


----------



## mgaewsj (Apr 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> Silly question, but have you hit refresh in the kontakt file browser?



yes, I did  



davidson said:


> How do they look in disk utility? What are they formatted in?


they look fine. 
mac os extended format. 
nothing has changed. 
everything worked fine before Monterey. 
everything works fine & normal now except DAW access to libraries


----------



## mgaewsj (Apr 10, 2022)

it turns out I had to allow both Logic Pro and Studio One "Full Disk Access"


----------

